# [NFS/Perfromances] Mode async est-il dangereux ? [résolu]

## RaX

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'exporter des répertoires en NFS  et en cherchant comment améliorer les performances NFS j'ai trouvé que le mode async me permettait de faire un vrai gain. (de ~25MB/s à ~150MB/s)

Voila mon /etc/exports.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /data/2204 10.0.103.0/255.255.255.0(rw,anonuid=0,anongid=0,secure,all_squash,wdelay,async,no_subtree_check)

 

Cependant je me pause une question le mode async et t'il dangereux par rapport au mode sync ? Cette export aura pour but d'accueillir des machines virtuelles VMWare et je ne peux pas me permettre de compromettre l'intégrité des VM.

D'avance merci.Last edited by RaX on Tue Aug 04, 2009 1:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Cependant je me pause une question le mode async et t'il dangereux par rapport au mode sync ? Cette export aura pour but d'accueillir des machines virtuelles VMWare et je ne peux pas me permettre de compromettre l'intégrité des VM.

 

Si je ne me trompe pas, le mode async est potentiellement un problème si le serveur crashe alors qu'il n'a pas effectué complètement la requête du client. Soit en cas:

*de bug (kernel panic?)

*de coupure de courant.

Dans ces 2 cas, de toute façon, tes VMs sont au tas, l'état de ton filesystem est... dépendant de ton filesystem. Dans le pire des scénarios, NFS async implique une portion supplémentaire de données non écrites sur le FS. Avec ou sans async, dans ces cas là...

A confirmer par ceux qui "jouent" avec NFS en milieu "industriel".

----------

## anigel

Cette option n'est pas adaptée à l'usage que tu fais de NFS.

Selon le type de ton réseau, je te suggère plutôt d'opter pour du iSCSI, quitte à utiliser un mode software côté "serveur NFS / iSCSI". En fonction de ton architecture, le gain pourra être très appréciable.

----------

## RaX

@El_Goretto: Merci pour les infos.

@anigel: Je suis bien d'accord avec toi et c'est une chose que j'ai proposé mais on ma dit "on veux du NFS" alors je met du NFS.

----------

